# A Blonde with a Point to Prove!!



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

*One blonde can make a difference! At least that is what the blonde in this joke thought.

She was tired of everyone thinking that blondes were stupid, and she didn't like all these jokes. To end the injustice, she decided to prove to the world that she was smart.

In order to prove herself, she chose to memorize the capital of every American state. It wasn't an easy task, but she was determined and eventually managed to do it.

A few days later she was in a bar, and heard a couple of men laughing at a blonde joke. This was the perfect opportunity to start righting all the wrongs that had been done to blondes in the past - she would set these men straight!

Marching over at a rapid pace she announced,
"It isn't true that all blondes are stupid, and I will prove it. Just ask me the capital of any American state, and I will tell you what it is."

Although a little surprised, the men did challenge her and asked,
"Ok, how about Arizona?"

The Blonde, after pausing for a moments thought, proudly gave the answer,
"A"!*
I thought this was a pretty funny blonde joke  :lol:


----------



## Loke (Sep 7, 2007)

How about New York?


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

She would have really had to study for that one!


----------



## FROGGER (Oct 1, 2007)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

FROGGER said:


> :lol: :lol:


+1

Love the avatar frogger, cracks me up every time I see it :lol:


----------



## BrookTroutKid (Oct 10, 2007)

A...C....flem
Ahkmed you got to love him.


----------

